# Rimfire ammo availability



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

I'm finding 22lr and shorts and 22 shot and 17hmr all over, but damned if I can find 22mag. I can even find the 22wrf stuff. Is it the same for everyone else? I'm getting down to the last few hundred here. And that 22 mag is my favorite rimfire round. Seems like everything is pretty much back except the 22 mag ammo. Albeit at higher prices. The new normal is $30/pound for powder it seems like at retail. Seems high though. Until election time I suppose. It's just frustrating.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I got all 22mag and 17 on the shelves at the stores I go to but , not a box of 22lr.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

What do they get for a pack of 50 22mag ammo up there? Like the average CCI 40 grain maxi mags? I found 4 different kinds of 22 long rifle in the 500 or 525 boxes. So I restocked up on a few of those.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Went by dick sporting good and he said he hasn't had 22 mags in years same with big five.
Bought a Mossberg MVP in 5.56 and a 24 inch barrel hopefully it will stabilize the lead free ammunition we have to use . And shoot reduced loads good.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Around here rimfires are coming back very slowly. You have to snatch up what you can. As far as .22 mag goes they are still in the hens teeth category this way. I could use a few boxes of CCI's. .22 mag is a smokin' little round.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We got all the rimfire rounds at our country store. Usually get 4 or 5 boxes of 22 mag a week there. By Friday there is usually still a box or two available. We never seen the crazy shortage here. Bricks of .22 have always been on the shelf. You might have had a week without a shipment but very rarely. Our store is stocked by a neighbor who is a gunsmith and ccw and nra instructor. He said it got tight for a while but his suppliers always came through.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't take the time to really look for rim fire ammo any more. I do glance at the shelves some times when I am in Wally world or Meijer's. Never see the stuff and being tired of being held hostage I bought a 22 center fire and down load the ammo for it to 22LR speeds.

What makes you think the ammo supply is going to get better after some election? Seems to me I have read that the people across the boarder in Canada are suffering the same shortage.

*You will still have those who line up to buy all the rim fire ammo on stocking day and then sell it at the gun shows on the week end at jacket up prices.*


 Al


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

I meant $30 a pound of powder seems high now, until election time, it will probably be cheap. I'm under no illusions that the election will bring ammo or supplies any cheaper. Things are only gonna go up. You misread my comment.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No I did not miss read your comment. I keep seeing & hearing the same thing on every hunting forum and at the sportsman club I belong to.

Some people seem to think that the ammo MFGs stopped or slowed production of ammo because of the president not being a Good Old Person party member and screwing the stock holders.

If you really take the time to dig into what happened and in some cases (rim fire) still, it was the hoarders and resellers who have caused the problem along with people who pay the higher price to those resellers.

 Al


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Then you misunderstood what I meant. My point is the prices will be going up again after the election. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Veedog said:


> Then you misunderstood what I meant. My point is the prices will be going up again after the election. I hope I'm wrong.


Depends who wins. Democrat, they go up. Republican, they go down and availability go up.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

Mags always on the shelf here. Lrs are never seen. I only go to wal mart for ammo. I clean out the 7.62 every time. 40 rounds $10 I haven't seen 22lrs for ever there. Bought 5,000 rounds at a gun show this weekend


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

Last 22 mags i saw were 29.99 at a local country store for 100 count, not for me. 22 lr are still scares around here also, haven't seen any at wal mart in almost a year.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

100 count 22 mag and 17hmr are 19.99 at our country store right now. About 10 boxes of each been sitting there for weeks.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have seen .22 ammo on the shelf in central and north central illinois for some time, as well as .17 and 22 mag ammo. Plus suppliers have it online and you can also order it. So I am not seeing any shortage any more in the area , just what I am seeing in my area


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Heading down to Morgantown West Virginia this weekend to visit daughter. Looking for .22 ammo is high on my list of things to do.

Around here you can find boxes of 50 but bricks are far and few between. My favorite (Winchester HV HP) are impossible to find. If I can pick up a bunch of 555 packs I'll be happy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Depends who wins. Democrat, they go up. Republican, they go down and availability go up. "*

Talk like this is what will cause prices to rise and shortages to happen. Just as soon as election night results are in the hoarders will flock to stores and buy up every thing they can afford in huge quanties, The resalers will do the same thing because they know that can take the stuff to a gun show and jack the price up as high as 50% and there are people who will pay that price because they just got to have it. 
Shortages and jacked up prices are cause by fear mongers, during every incident of shortages.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> *"Depends who wins. Democrat, they go up. Republican, they go down and availability go up. "*
> 
> Talk like this is what will cause prices to rise and shortages to happen. Just as soon as election night results are in the hoarders will flock to stores and buy up every thing they can afford in huge quanties, The resalers will do the same thing because they know that can take the stuff to a gun show and jack the price up as high as 50% and there are people who will pay that price because they just got to have it.
> Shortages and jacked up prices are cause by fear mongers, during every incident of shortages.
> ...


I ain't no fear monger. Facts are facts. People feel safer about their guns and rights if a Republican wins. So things are more relaxed than if a dem wins. And yes you are right. Those afraid of losing them to bans or regulations will buy it all up. Thankfully I live in a area where it doesn't happen as bad. People have more sense than that.


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

What's wrong with a little capitalism? I have "hoarded"22 longs for years. Way before they became scarce. I would just grab 4 or 5 boxes every time I saw any. Most I had were priced at $1.49-$1.99 on the box. Sold all I had, but 1000 rounds when things got crazy around here. I sold out in one day at $10.00 a box. Replaced all of them to date at no more then $4.00 and as little as $2.50. And yes the next time they go crazy I will do it again.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I stocked up on LR's over time a few years ago, mostly out of concern that they'd quit making what works in my guns - still sitting on a couple K.

Walmart had a tub of 1400 Remington HP's for $72 this week. I don't need to restock bad enough to buy them dirty, misfiring things!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Not a big Remington ammo fan. The .22 Golden Bullet is OK but those darn "Thunderbolts" are the filthiest pieces of garbage out there. I see people shooting them and I wonder why they hate their rifle.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

JJ Grandits said:


> Not a big Remington ammo fan. The .22 Golden Bullet is OK but those darn "Thunderbolts" are the filthiest pieces of garbage out there. I see people shooting them and I wonder why they hate their rifle.


I agree. I was at Walmart tonight. They had a bunch of the Golden bullet 100 pack for 7 bucks. I remember getting them for just a couple dollars. Even my winchester turkey loads are $12 for 5. That's crazy. Lol


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Vahomesteaders said:


> I ain't no fear monger. Facts are facts. People feel safer about their guns and rights if a Republican wins. So things are more relaxed than if a dem wins. And yes you are right. Those afraid of losing them to bans or regulations will buy it all up. Thankfully I live in a area where it doesn't happen as bad. People have more sense than that.



They may feel safer but they certainly are not safer with republicans. Some of the worst and anti freedom laws we have seen have come under a republican administration. Especially in the last two decades. Neither party cares about our freedom. Whomever gets elected we should worry.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

spiritbear said:


> They may feel safer but they certainly are not safer with republicans. Some of the worst and anti freedom laws we have seen have come under a republican administration. Especially in the last two decades. Neither party cares about our freedom. Whomever gets elected we should worry.



That's the truth. We had republicans like Kasich cross over and pass the assault weapons ban in 1994. We had the NFA of 1986, and the most freedom ripping thing, the so called patriot act. Anyone who thinks republicans are any better is just not informed. They are both crooks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well it appears some people have their wits about them.
Remember the Brady's of the Brady bill fame? they were *G*ood *O*ld *P*eople too.

 Al


----------



## Wild_Bill (Aug 4, 2014)

JJ Grandits said:


> Not a big Remington ammo fan. The .22 Golden Bullet is OK but those darn "Thunderbolts" are the filthiest pieces of garbage out there. I see people shooting them and I wonder why they hate their rifle.



Different ammo for different guns. I buy and shoot thunderbolts. I have a single shot, and a little old bolt action for the kids. 5 minutes to clean up both after! No biggie.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Not to derail or depoliticize (I think I just made a word) but due to the shortage I find myself shooting less rimfire to reserve my stash for when I need it. Are you guys finding yourself shooting different calibers to do the same jobs ie yard varmint control, small game hunting?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

joejeep92 said:


> Not to derail or depoliticize (I think I just made a word) but due to the shortage I find myself shooting less rimfire to reserve my stash for when I need it. Are you guys finding yourself shooting different calibers to do the same jobs ie yard varmint control, small game hunting?


Not me. There isn't a shortage here. We plink away whenever we like. Now I do switch big calibers more often since ammo is getting crazy on the big bore calibers for quality ammo. Now if I still shot the old core locks it wouldn't be a big deal. But we have 1200 yards of open field so they don't do much good. Lol


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, they called the Corelokt the deadliest mushroom in the woods, not the deadliest long-range mushroom. I like them in my close-in woods guns (under 200 yards) for soft game but with longer ranges or tougher game they haven't impressed me.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

joejeep92 said:


> Yeah, they called the Corelokt the deadliest mushroom in the woods, not the deadliest long-range mushroom. I like them in my close-in woods guns (under 200 yards) for soft game but with longer ranges or tougher game they haven't impressed me.


Definitely. I've killed many animals with them. Good shooting round out to maybe 250 on a calm day. It was all I used for 10 or 12 years. But that was woods hunting. Now 500 plus yard shots are common. So they don't get used much. My son still uses them in his 35rem. They do fine for that.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Vahomesteaders said:


> 100 count 22 mag and 17hmr are 19.99 at our country store right now. About 10 boxes of each been sitting there for weeks.


I've never seen a 100 pack of 22 mags ? I've been shooting them since 1976.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

mustangglp said:


> I've never seen a 100 pack of 22 mags ? I've been shooting them since 1976.


 Walmart has the winchester dynapoints 22wmr ammo bulked together. Technically they are 50 rounds each box but celephaned together as 100rnd bulk combo. They are 20 bucks. Same as they do with the combo 22-250.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Wild_Bill said:


> Different ammo for different guns. I buy and shoot thunderbolts. I have a single shot, and a little old bolt action for the kids. 5 minutes to clean up both after! No biggie.


It ain't just the dirt, it's the inconsistency. The reports vary quite a bit plus I get more then enough duds. The price is not worth it.

I did pick up two boxes of the 555 Winchesters for $35 each. I know some of you might find them cheaper, but I was pretty satisfied. They would only sell one box per person, there were three of us but they only had two boxes left.
I'll take what I can get and be happy.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

JJ Grandits said:


> It ain't just the dirt, it's the inconsistency. The reports vary quite a bit plus I get more then enough duds. The price is not worth it.
> 
> I did pick up two boxes of the 555 Winchesters for $35 each. I know some of you might find them cheaper, but I was pretty satisfied. They would only sell one box per person, there were three of us but they only had two boxes left.
> I'll take what I can get and be happy.


The 555 and 325 winchester ammo is great. All my 22s love them. They shoot great and function without a hiccup.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Walmart has the winchester dynapoints 22wmr ammo bulked together. Technically they are 50 rounds each box but celephaned together as 100rnd bulk combo. They are 20 bucks. Same as they do with the combo 22-250.


My Walmart says that they haven't had any 22 mag in 3 years. Easy to get the 22.250 of course I reload that . How much is the 22 mag going for? Here a if anyone has it is 20$ a box of 50 might as well **** 2.23.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

mustangglp said:


> My Walmart says that they haven't had any 22 mag in 3 years. Easy to get the 22.250 of course I reload that . How much is the 22 mag going for? Here a if anyone has it is 20$ a box of 50 might as well **** 2.23.


It's 20 bucks at our walmart. They get ammo on Thursday mornings. They usually get 22 mag every other Thursday. Normally 10 boxes or so. Our little country store has it and 17 hmr on the shelf right now. It is 18 a box. If anybody needs any or 22lr you can send me some money to cover it and shipping and I can get you some.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

was at the little shop near by yesterday he had a bunch of 17 ammo , a little 22lr some 100 round packs of CCI standard velocity , a nd 1 or 2 types of 22mag I thought the prices were high but I think it's just the new norm


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Around here 17 HMR is overflowing, 22 LR and short is usual in short supply and usually limited to one or two boxes per customer and 22 WMR is once in a blue moon with the wind out of the South. It's too bad because I really like the caliber for general woods and truck gun outside of deer season...


----------

